# Nalini bib shorts & bib tights - opinions



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm thinking about buying some higher end Nalini bib shorts and thermo tights. Thing is, I have never, ever, held anything Nalini in my hands, much less worn them. Before I go shelling out $250+, I'm wondering what the opinion of Nalini is on this board. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I prefer Santini.

I have some Pro-Tour Nalini ( Liquigas kit ) and the fabrics are nice but the zips are not great, also be aware that Nalini fits smaller than Santini


----------



## Trouble (Apr 3, 2004)

Nalini stuff feels great.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

If you're looking for high end stuff I think you can do a lot better than Nalini.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Hank Stamper said:


> If you're looking for high end stuff I think you can do a lot better than Nalini.


Agree. I had a pair of their bibs one time and wasn't all that impressed.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

Its fine - but not incredible... I think Castelli and others are a lot nicer.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Topher said:


> Its fine - but not incredible... I think Castelli and others are a lot nicer.


I tried Castelli and the chamois was horrible. Granted, none of these manufacturers use the same chamois in their products for more than 2 years, so I could probably give Castelli another shot.

I really want the Giordana Forma Red shorts and the Forma Red windproof bib tights, but I cannot find them anywhere for a decent price and the bib tights in a small.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Hank Stamper said:


> If you're looking for high end stuff I think you can do a lot better than Nalini.


What would you recommend in the $100 to $150 range? When I say "high end", it doesn't mean the Assos $350 shorts, that is for sure. Most of the time I wear $50 Performance Bike Elite bib shorts, but have decided to treat myself to something nice this season. Just not uber rich Assos nice. I am open to suggestions.

If I can find a pair of Giordana forma red shorts for $100 to $130, I would go that route. Only major problem is that I don't know if I need a small or medium. Just bought a pair of Giordana silverline windproof bib tights in medium and they are too big for me. So, I have a set of smalls coming. I bought some medium Giordana bib shorts about 4 years ago, but they were the entry level shorts and while they felt great, the leg was too long for me. I think they were also mediums.

Edit to add: The clothing must be made in the US or Italy. No exceptions.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> What would you recommend in the $100 to $150 range? When I say "high end", it doesn't mean the Assos $350 shorts, that is for sure. Most of the time I wear $50 Performance Bike Elite bib shorts, but have decided to treat myself to something nice this season. Just not uber rich Assos nice. I am open to suggestions.
> 
> If I can find a pair of Giordana forma red shorts for $100 to $130, I would go that route. Only major problem is that I don't know if I need a small or medium. Just bought a pair of Giordana silverline windproof bib tights in medium and they are too big for me. So, I have a set of smalls coming. I bought some medium Giordana bib shorts about 4 years ago, but they were the entry level shorts and while they felt great, the leg was too long for me. I think they were also mediums.


You said $250 plus in you OP and I assumed that meant per item. I really like Sugoi RS in the < $150 range. Most people who have tried them do also but there's no saying if they'll work for a particular individual (you).


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Keep an eye on Bonktown.com. They list the Giordana Forma Red shorts often. A brand I have grown to love is Craft. I ordered the performance logo bibs from PBK and they are hands down my favorite bibs. I actually bought two more pair. They are around $100.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> What would you recommend in the $100 to $150 range?


For bibs the DeSoto 400mile are one of the best if not the best out there and the come in list at I think $143 and they are made in the US. You can find them at Gear and training and usually get 10-20%. I like Capoforma tops but the current version graphics are not my favorite. But the materials and the zippers are really nice.


----------



## TuH (Dec 23, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I have some Pro-Tour Nalini ( Liquigas kit ) and the fabrics are nice but the zips are not great


The team replica kits are actually not the best Nalini has to offer in terms of quality. The high-end Nalini stuff is sold under the "PRO", "BIANCHI MILANO" and "MOA" ranges.



Salsa_Lover said:


> also be aware that Nalini fits smaller than Santini/


I've tried four different Italian manufacturers and in my experience Santini fits smaller than Northwave and Giordana which in turn fits smaller than Nalini. The size difference is most apparent with the tops, the Italian bib short sizing seems to be pretty consistent.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Hank Stamper said:


> You said $250 plus in you OP and I assumed that meant per item. I really like Sugoi RS in the < $150 range. Most people who have tried them do also but there's no saying if they'll work for a particular individual (you).


Yeah, that was my fault. I should have said for around $250 total. I have found the Nalini windproof thermal bibs for $130 and their pro level bib shorts for $120 at an online retailer. While I hate to pay more than $100 for bib shorts, I can easily live with the $130 for thermal bib tights IF they keep me warm. However, I've decided to "splurge" on my shorts this year and see if it really makes a difference. I'm hoping it doesn't so I don't have to spend $100+ on shorts whenever I need a new pair, and then I am hoping it does so I can ride longer without pain in my bottom. As it is right now, I am so out of shape that an hour in the saddle will be plenty because my legs will crack before my butt and my Performance bib shorts are usually good for 3 hours tops. Hoping to get in a lot better shape by the end of the season and use the trainer next off season. Between buying a house, selling our townhouse ourselves, moving, and tax season, I haven't been on the bike since November, and I was piss slow in November anyway.

By the way, I am cheap.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

spookyload said:


> Keep an eye on Bonktown.com. They list the Giordana Forma Red shorts often. A brand I have grown to love is Craft. I ordered the performance logo bibs from PBK and they are hands down my favorite bibs. I actually bought two more pair. They are around $100.


Yeah, I saw that Bonktown had the Giordana bibs on sale at one point and added the Bonktown app to my toolbar. Even spent most of one day watching the app for some Giordana forma red jerseys that were supposed to come up, but I never ended up catching them. Getting the Pro Forma bib shorts on Bonktown is going to be an extreme matter of luck.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

These are the bib shorts I am looking at:

http://www.nalini.com/dettaglio-EN.asp?c=39&id=1489&sc=53

There are the bib tights I am looking at:

http://www.nalini.com/dettaglio-EN.asp?c=34&id=1363&sc=43

I hate not being able to actually look at the clothing and try it on, but I would waste as much gas trying to find these things in this area as they would end up costing via mail order. Figure a little return postage isn't too big a deal if I don't like them or they don't fit.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

I'll play:

Get these bibs:

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/p...&utm_medium=Google+Base&utm_campaign=Datafeed
And these bib tights:
http://www.realcyclist.com/gore-bik...s?CMP_ID=SH_FRO010&CMP_SKU=GBW0177&mv_pc=r126
Both can be found cheaper, I was just in a hurry and wanted to post links for you. Gore makes very nice but understated gear.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Sebastionmerckx said:


> I'll play:
> 
> Get these bibs:
> 
> ...


Never really thought about Gore. Are they made in the US?

Of course, I click on your link and then find this one on the side panel, which I really like and which blows the budget.

http://www.realcyclist.com/gore-bike-wear-xenon-so-bib-tight-w-cham-mens?cmp_id=&rrType=ClickCP&rrProd=GBW0235

Again, I just wish I had the Nalini, Giordana, and now that Gore bib in hand so I could see what they are like and how they fit. What a PITA. By the way, the bib shorts look promising too. Now, to figure out if they are made in the US. If you actually own either of them, would you mind checking the tag for me to save me some time, and thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

Nalini shorts and bibs are all i ride any more. However their range of 'chamois' pads is pretty variable in effectiveness. I'm none too exicted over the foam based PTN versions (tho the molded PTN-HF as per the models you,re looking at aren't too bad).Imo, the UCN padded versions are absolutely the ones to have and to my butt, much better than Assos.


----------



## 200miler (May 7, 2008)

I've been using the Nalini Base bibs for about 12 years now. I wouldn't put anything else between my butt and my saddle! I buy from www.procyclegear.com. Good prices and great service. Luis Fernandez is the owner; good guy.
YMMV
-dg


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

caterham said:


> Nalini shorts and bibs are all i ride any more. However their range of 'chamois' pads is pretty variable in effectiveness. I'm none too exicted over the foam based PTN versions (tho the molded PTN-HF as per the models you,re looking at aren't too bad).Imo, the UCN padded versions are absolutely the ones to have and to my butt, much better than Assos.


This is not an easy process. Now, I am looking at the Pettirosso and Tucano bibs since they have the chamois you are talking about. Decisions, decisions. When I find a bib short I really like, I am thinking about buying 10 of them so they will last me the rest of my life. However, that would mean I wouldn't have a need to post a thread like this. LOL

Thanks for the info on the chamois. The UCN version just looks like a better chamois than the PTN models, but I guess it utlimately depends on everybody's backsides.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

200miler said:


> I've been using the Nalini Base bibs for about 12 years now. I wouldn't put anything else between my butt and my saddle! I buy from www.procyclegear.com. Good prices and great service. Luis Fernandez is the owner; good guy.
> YMMV
> -dg


Wish they had the Nalini bib tights that I want because I would love to order from a place in the US. Might just buy the shorts from them anyway. Thanks for the link.

By the way, if you know the owner maybe suggest a more user friendly website. It took me a little while to figure out where I had to go. Then again, I might not be the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> Never really thought about Gore. Are they made in the US?
> 
> Of course, I click on your link and then find this one on the side panel, which I really like and which blows the budget.
> 
> ...


All of mine is made in China. About what size do you go? I've bought nearly every major brand of gear there is...I can probably tell you what sizes to order. Btw, Always order bibtights on clearance, never pay full price..Whatever is not on clearance yet, will be within a week or two.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Sebastionmerckx said:


> All of mine is made in China. About what size do you go? I've bought nearly every major brand of gear there is...I can probably tell you what sizes to order. Btw, Always order bibtights on clearance, never pay full price..Whatever is not on clearance yet, will be within a week or two.


I am just under 5' 9", weigh 155 right now, and have a 32" waist right now. When I get to spend some time on the bike my weight drops to 145, sometimes 140, and my waist ends up being 31" or 30". I just bought some Giordana Silverline bib tights in medium and they are too big. They move around and change position like crazy. So, I just went and ordered the same bib tights in small. The entire reason I started looking at bib tights is because I hate my Performance tights that aren't bibs and I figured they would be on clearance now. My Giordana winter/fall jackets are awesome, as are the s/s jerseys I wear for training. The jerseys and jackets are all mediums. I think I am somewhere between a small and a medium in Giordana when it comes to tights and shorts, but will have a better idea on Monday when the small pair of tights arrive. I was looking at the higher end Giordana Forma Red windproof bib tights, but I cannot find them anywhere on clearance in a small. That is what brought me to Nalini. Then, I started thinking about splurging on a new set of bib shorts for the new season.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> I am just under 5' 9", weigh 155 right now, and have a 32" waist right now. When I get to spend some time on the bike my weight drops to 145, sometimes 140, and my waist ends up being 31" or 30". I just bought some Giordana Silverline bib tights in medium and they are too big. They move around and change position like crazy. So, I just went and ordered the same bib tights in small. The entire reason I started looking at bib tights is because I hate my Performance tights that aren't bibs and I figured they would be on clearance now. My Giordana winter/fall jackets are awesome, as are the s/s jerseys I wear for training. The jerseys and jackets are all mediums. I think I am somewhere between a small and a medium in Giordana when it comes to tights and shorts, but will have a better idea on Monday when the small pair of tights arrive. I was looking at the higher end Giordana Forma Red windproof bib tights, but I cannot find them anywhere on clearance in a small. That is what brought me to Nalini. Then, I started thinking about splurging on a new set of bib shorts for the new season.


Ok..If you buy Gore, I strongly recommend you just get the small in bibshorts then. Gore bibs stretch like crazy.In terms of the tights, if you buy a cheaper model, you can do small but if you do the upper end, go up to a medium because those have no stretch.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

Currently I have 3 pair of Tucanos and 1 Pettirosso. I also have some Cedro (UCN) and Storno bibshorts with SGP (now called STP) gel pad, 2 pairs of Datura tights(UCN) which do most of my colder weather rides and a pair of Boga 3/4 length knickers(PTN-HF).

The PTN-HF is a tad underpadded for my tush and the SGP's are just a bit too soft & squirmy. I've also previously owned a number of other Nalini's over the years using several variations of their basic PTN foam pad with limited success.

Anywhoo...The Tucanos are my all-time favorite 'go-to' bib shorts and the Pettirossos used primarily for training rides with my Polar heart rate monitor. 

Functionally,they're in the same ballpark in terms of quality, fit and function but the Tucano has a neat mesh pocket on the lower back brace that's really handy for a wallet or other less frequently accessed dities.
The Pettirosso are of a lighter summerweight lycra fabric and feature their built-in back-mounted Polar heart rate monitor strap.. 

Both feature a near perfect leg length,being neither too long nor too short ,with broad, excellent fitting, well-ventilated braces and the Tucano's in particular feature a hard wearing, non- slippery fabric reinforcement where the bum meets the saddle. 

Both models have proven themselves to be so comfortable that I never even think about the ol' tush regardless of the length of the ride. I've never had that level of comfort with any Assos, Santini, Castelli, Exteondo, Pearl, Sugoi ,Spiuk, or Decente bib.
The UCN pad isn't one of those thick,squishy,squirmy deals either. It gives decent feedback of the road yet takes the edge off even the nastiest of chip-seal road surfaces. The pricing for either the Tucanos or the Pettirosso are very reasonable as well,esp for a geniune made in italy garment.

fyi-Be careful of the Pettirosso sizing tho. The built-in heartrate monitor band must be sized and located relatively critically for the heart rate monitor to function properly.Get the correct size and it's hassle-free and a big improvement over wearing a chest transmitter strap.






fabsroman said:


> This is not an easy process. Now, I am looking at the Pettirosso and Tucano bibs since they have the chamois you are talking about. Decisions, decisions. When I find a bib short I really like, I am thinking about buying 10 of them so they will last me the rest of my life. However, that would mean I wouldn't have a need to post a thread like this. LOL
> 
> Thanks for the info on the chamois. The UCN version just looks like a better chamois than the PTN models, but I guess it utlimately depends on everybody's backsides.


----------



## kiroskka (Mar 9, 2008)

I own a pair of Nalini Cedro and Tucano bib shorts. I also own three of their pro series jerseys (have never run into any zipper issues), all made in italy. The fabrics are quite nice. I have no complaints of the chamois (UCN); it's quite comfortable while also being on the minimalist side. I find that the Cedro bib shorts have an overall fit that is more comfortable. The fabric is more lightweight and less opaque and is ideal for use during the hottest time of year. I like to use them when I'm planing for my rides to possibly reach or exceed 100 miles.

Of course, be careful of sizing. For reference, I am 5' 7", 138 pounds and I wear a size medium (M3) throughout. The jerseys run narrow through the shoulders and waist.


----------



## 200miler (May 7, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> Wish they had the Nalini bib tights that I want because I would love to order from a place in the US. Might just buy the shorts from them anyway. Thanks for the link.
> 
> By the way, if you know the owner maybe suggest a more user friendly website. It took me a little while to figure out where I had to go. Then again, I might not be the sharpest tool in the shed.


I mentioned it to him a couple of times. But, then again, I go right to the same page everytime so it doesn't seem unfreindly to me. I only buy black non-team branded bibs. Makes life a bit simplier!
BTW, his customer service is top-notch. You don't like what you get out of the shipping package, you send them back and get your money back. No questions.
YMMV
-dg


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

kiroskka said:


> I own a pair of Nalini Cedro and Tucano bib shorts. I also own three of their pro series jerseys (have never run into any zipper issues), all made in italy. The fabrics are quite nice. I have no complaints of the chamois (UCN); it's quite comfortable while also being on the minimalist side. I find that the Cedro bib shorts have an overall fit that is more comfortable. The fabric is more lightweight and less opaque and is ideal for use during the hottest time of year. I like to use them when I'm planing for my rides to possibly reach or exceed 100 miles.
> 
> Of course, be careful of sizing. For reference, I am 5' 7", 138 pounds and I wear a size medium (M3) throughout. The jerseys run narrow through the shoulders and waist.


Thanks for the sizing info/comparison. I would guess hat you and I are about in the same range when I am not overweight. So, I think I am going to go the Cedro route in medium. Might even order them from the website suggested and get the bibs from another website because neither of them carry both items. Just a little more in shipping, but such is life.


----------

